# UZI Eagle .40 cal



## metalrain (Nov 29, 2012)

About ten years ago I purchased an UZI Eagle .40 cal, but I ended up selling it for financial reasons at the time. I've been looking for the last year or so trying to find where I can pick one up (or a 9mm if they make that model). It was a nice handgun, one of the most comfortable in my hand I've ever fired. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

An _Uzi_ Eagle? Might you mean a Baby Eagle or Jericho?


----------



## ardx1 (Nov 29, 2012)

I just bought the last NIB Baby Desert Eagle II in 9mm at my local Gander Mountain on sale for $549 after mail-in rebate. Haven't seen them on sale in a long time. Sale ends Saturday Dec. 15th though.


----------



## fixitt001 (Nov 30, 2012)

It is an Uzi Eagle. Made by Israel Military Industries IMI. I bought mine new in 1998. I believe Uzi America only imported them for two or three years.


----------



## mongostryker (Apr 7, 2013)

metalrain said:


> About ten years ago I purchased an UZI Eagle .40 cal, but I ended up selling it for financial reasons at the time. I've been looking for the last year or so trying to find where I can pick one up (or a 9mm if they make that model). It was a nice handgun, one of the most comfortable in my hand I've ever fired. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


I have an Uzi Eagle .40 cal. Case, two mags.. Awesome gun.. If you're still interested...


----------



## cntrycowboy (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## cntrycowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a UZI Eagle .40 cal i was going to show pic of it but don't no how to post pics.


----------

